# Help wiring Chinese controller



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Help, have to confess I completely stuck. I got a Chinese controller 1800 w 48v with motor to do a kids quad conversion and nothing seems to be working. It also doesn't help that the controller came with no instructions and I'm trying to work off a screenshot provided by the seller that's all in Chinese. 

I definitely need someone, smarter than myself, to tell me what connections are for what. I know obviously the power, phase and Hall line are connected correctly but I cannot figure out where the throttle should be connected as well as things like for example the break as nothing is labeled and multiple connections could work. Attaching images, hoping someone is familiar enough to tell me what to do.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

More









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

AmaToolBox said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see if we can figure it out

...according to your diagram

1. should be your (2) power wires (thick) red 48V(+) & black (-) negative

...connect them to the battery pack 


2. should be your (3) phase wires (thick) blue, green & yellow

...connect them to the motor


3. should be your (5) hall wires

...connect them to the motor too 


4. should be your (2) controller wires for an (on/off) switch

...connect them with/to a toggle switch


5. should be your (3) throttle input wires

...connect them to your throttle (1. yellow (signal) 2. red (power) 3. black (negative) 
* (be sure the red & black wires align on your throttle & controller plugs, the signal wires may be different colors)

6. ** NOT sure what this is or for

7. I believe is your forward & reverse wires (motor will NOT work if nothing is attached to this plug) (doesn't know if you want to go forward or backward)

...connect with an (on/on) switch

A lot of guesses & I am NOT sure about the rest 

...but, they shouldn't be needed (or connected) just to operate 
the motor (for accessories like brake light, charging port etc.)


* idea - to be sure

...put a translator app on your phone 

...take a pic of each symbol

...ask it to translate it into English


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> Lets see if we can figure it out
> 
> ...according to your diagram
> 
> ...


Thanks. Port 5's yellow wire taps over to port 6... I don't know what it should connect to from that point.

5, 6 and 7 pictured here, they seem to interconnect.

The orange wire on 7 is 48v









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> Lets see if we can figure it out
> 
> ...according to your diagram
> 
> ...


Tried the conversion apps... Seems they can't translate it right. The throttle, gear and break all seem to be missing

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I came across another diagram

...it may be helpful to cross reference


It looks like

P+ is battery pack voltage, positive (+) (thick) red wire, power in 

in side it should connect to 

...the charge port

...& (supplies power to) the "power lock" (on/off switch)


P- is battery pack, negative (-) (thick) black wire, negative in

inside it should connect to

...the charge port

...& supplies the ground connection



Pretty sure,

...(4) is your "power lock" (on/off switch)

because, it's labeled VCC & P+ 

...(8) should be your throttle plug (NOT (5) like I thought earlier)

because, it's labeled 4.3V (throttle reference voltage) & (SD) & (GRD)

Hope it helps


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> I came across another diagram
> 
> ...it may be helpful to cross reference
> 
> ...


Thanks! This one cleared up a lot! And it makes sense too! The designation on the page helps.

All I need to figure out is where the gear is now. Tried a few ports, with no go yet. I think that 5/6/7 or the last port have something to do with it



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> I came across another diagram
> 
> ...it may be helpful to cross reference
> 
> ...


Question... In your setup, what voltage do you get from the inverted gear connections

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Did you get this going?

I recently found this:

Wires Interface Definition:
Power Cables: Thick Black (Power Negative) / Thick Red (Power Positive) 
Charge Port: Thin Red (Power Positive) / Thin Black (Power Negative) 
Phase Cables: Thick Yellow + Thick Green + Thick Blue 
Electric Door Lock Cable: Orange VCC, Red P+ 
Hall Cables: Thin Red, Thin Black, Thin Yellow, Thin Green, Thin Blue 
Commutator: Black (GND), Purple, Orange (VCC) 
Speed Cables: Orange (High Speed) + Black (GND) + Blue (Low Speed) 
Speed Limit: Grey (GND), Grey (XS)
Anti-theft Cables: Red(Positive) + Black (GND) 

So, it looks like the "gear" plug would be the 
..."speed cables" (orange-high speed) + black ( low-speed)


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> Did you get this going?
> 
> I recently found this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, though I ended up getting a new controller and throttle. I think the old controller had a short in it that burned out the throttles I was testing with. talk about a major pain in the rear end with these issues. I still have the old controller, I may try to mess around with it 2 track where the short is when I have time

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I am glad you got it going. 

There are a few others who bought this motor & controller & are still having problems 

Could you post or list exactly what you connected?
...which plugs you connected 
...& where you connected them
...or what type of switches you used

It would be most helpful


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> I am glad you got it going.
> 
> There are a few others who bought this motor & controller & are still having problems
> 
> ...


Will do! In the mean time, here is some eye candy prep work!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> I am glad you got it going.
> 
> There are a few others who bought this motor & controller & are still having problems
> 
> ...


After all the futzing around, I realized I made a big good. The kids quad has a #420 chain on it, I thought it was a #35... So here I am with a #35 setup and can't connect it to the axle rear sprocket... Big goof on my side for sure.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Them little details
...make a big difference

Here is a drive sprocket for 420 chain
https://www.ebay.com/itm/420-Sprock...shaft-axle-minibike-gokart-quad-/152838338269

...just make sure it has the right center bore, to match your motor


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Functional Artist said:


> Them little details
> ...make a big difference
> 
> Here is a drive sprocket for 420 chain
> ...


unfortunately it's 11.8 mm, when the shaft of the MY1020 is 10MM... searced pretty hard for one, looks like my only option is a jackshaft to convert it from a #35 to a #420.

I am actually quite surprised how few attachments i could find for a 10MM shaft...


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

1mm wall spacer tube on shaft for adapter?


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

piotrsko said:


> 1mm wall spacer tube on shaft for adapter?


My new favorite site to find parts!
http://www.electricscooterparts.com/wireconnectors.html

they got the sprocket!!!!


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

Got her running, though i found out my 48V solenoid was a 12V... it didn't go well...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3Rr2hKB7erILCKV83


----------

